# Labs at 5 months post rai



## Jackajacka42 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi-- so my labs on 12/10/12 were TSH 1.42 and free T4 1.03 (no t3 test was done??) and that is still with 20 mg daily of methimozole/tapazole. The rai took my thyroid down to almost normal size according to the endo last visit. It is still working, which to me is a plus. At least I still have a thyroid, since it is an innocent bystander in all of this (diagnosed with Graves in June). I feel that I should drop my dose by 10 mg because recently I've noticed a decrease in appetite with no weight change (consistent with more hypo) and dry skin (also consistent with hypo, but maybe also because its winter?) what do you think? My labs on 11/20 were TSH .09 free T4 1.13 and T3 4.5 which is typical of sub clinical hyperthyroid but with no change in dose of meds I moved up quite a bit in only 20 days with my TSH and my T4 dropped. I have a tendency to overreact, so I want to get an opinion before calling my dr and making a "scene" as it were. I'm 24 and still care about taking care of myself and keeping a healthy figure and I don't like the idea that my body perhaps is a little off. Just wondering if this is normal. Thanks


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

In my opinion you are not ready for a dose reduction as your FT-3 is still on the high side.

Re-test in 4 weeks - maybe then you can do a reduction.

How long have you been on 20mg?


----------



## Jackajacka42 (Aug 18, 2012)

My last labs they didn't do a T3 test so I don't know where they are at. Ive been on this dose since 11/5/12.


----------

